# Stood my own against an ego-tripping cop



## Bordiga (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I know this is going to be controversial to some. Some may think I acted like an *******. Too be honest I think I did, but I believe it was well deserved. I don't regret a single thing I did or said. 

My social anxiety is weird. 99% of the time I have trouble holding conversation and getting my opinions across. However, when I am blatantly disrespected I have no issue whatsoever on getting my thoughts and how I feel out. 

My mother was in the hospital today, and the staff was being incredibly rude to her. I approached one of the nurses who was acting like a complete toss and questioned her about her behavior. Her response was "it's not like I asked her to be here." Needless to say this sends me over the top and I start questioning her professionalism. I did not raise my voice at her or any of the staff, but I got escorted out of the hospital by a rent-a-cop and waited for the real police to come. 

So Officer Twinkie rolls up in his squad car and rolls out of his seat and starts approaching me. I make the dumb decision of speaking first (I said, "officer, let me explain this...") which prompts the cop to yell at me "SHUT UP UNTIL I SPEAK TO YOU." I wait there until my father comes. He starts asking my father questions in the most demeaning and rudest way possible, so I tell Officer Twinkie "show a little respect for my father." I made sure I said that as stern as possible. He turns to me and out of his donut disposal he says "You do not tell me what to do kid!" I make sure I act as disrespectful as possible and I start laughing. 

I could see the fumes coming from his ears. One of the most hilarious things in my life. He then asks me in these exact words: "what relation are you to your father" (LMAO). I told him "I am his son" (sternly and tersely). "You didn't have to answer so smartly." "I answered your question." "Smartly." "So?" After that he approached me and got in my face and said "WOULD YOU LIKE TO GET ARRESTED KID?" My answer? "Speak to my lawyer" :b:boogie

Another cop drives up and he starts telling him that I "got in his face" which I then interrupted and said "that is a lie" which was followed by another "shut up." I'm standing there the whole time smirking and staring Officer Twinkie straight in the eyes. He then tells me to go, and I walk away, looking back to him smiling. His ego, as big as his waist, can't let this go. He says: "What are you looking at?!?!?!" I smile, wait a moment, and answer: "nobody." 

Did I handle this in the most mature manner? Absolutely not. Do I care? No. Nobody is going to disrespect me or my family, the least of which is some egotripping police officer who makes up for his own lack of self esteem with a piece of aluminum attached to his chest. I simply showed this officer the same amount of respect that he was giving to me. The only people who get to talk to me like a child are my parents.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bordiga said:


> One of the most hilarious things in my life. He then asks me in these exact words: *"what relation are you to your father"* (LMAO). I told him "I am his son" (sternly and tersely). "You didn't have to answer so smartly." "I answered your question." "Smartly." "So?" After that he approached me and got in my face and said "WOULD YOU LIKE TO GET ARRESTED KID?" My answer? "Speak to my lawyer" :b:boogie


What kind of a dumb question is that? Of course your answer is going to sound "smart". Anyone's would.


----------



## Bordiga (Aug 20, 2011)

Just want to make clear, I have had conversations and given information to police officers before. I have called the police before and they have politely and adequately performed the best of their duties. I do have a bit of distrust about the police (I grew up in LA during the 1990s) but I do not go out of my way to disrespect any police officer or anyone period. I don't have a bone to pick with anybody. This guy, however, because he gets to carry a gun thought he could disrespect me and my family. That is simply not going to fly.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm glad you told that pig off! Whenever a cop comes to bother me, I just turn on my stereo in my car and start playing this song


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

LMAO i love you!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

PiscesVixen said:


> I hate the attitude on some cops and that cop sounded like an a**, so good for you! When people manage to piss me off, I'm not very shy or nervous anymore either
> 
> Another example of cops and their egos - when I was 18, a cop hit on me after an Alice In Chains concert and told me to come drinking with him, I told him I was 18 therefore underage but he didn't care! He really wanted me to drink with him. I told my friend & he confronted him and he totally denied that he was trying to persuade me to go to the bar with him. He went on and on about how he's a GOOD cop :roll.


He must have just watched superbad


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

You're amazing!!! I can't stand those cops who talk to people like they're **** yet expect to receive respect. I'm the same as you, if someone disrespects me or someone I care about, my SA disappears and I will tell them exactly what I think. I have a sharp tongue if someone really angers me lol.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Good for you! I know not all cops act like this but everyone I have ever met has an ego problem. I have been pulled over a few times because they think a young guy in an expensive sports car equals I am doing something illegal or about to be. I have been stereotyped so much it is crazy! I have never backed down though because I have always been in the right and the cops have always known that and backed off.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicely done! That cop is a complete idiot.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn, nicely DONE.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

You're awesome (not being smart btw).


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

that cop is going to create an account here on sas real soon from what it sounds like.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Good for you, man! Glad to see you stand up to that a-hole!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Good job!!!! Not all cops are bad, but a lot of a-holes are attracted to that profession.

And what about that nurse? She thinks patients who aren't INVITED to the hospital can be treated like crap? WTF. ***** needs to be fired.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

dude, im a 100% behind the way you acted. some police are just ****ing egotistical *******s. first and only time i got stopped by a cop i got treated like **** when i showed nothing but respect and politeness from beginning to end. needless to say im not doing that anymore. from now on cops are people just like me and dont deserve any more respect than a regular person cuz some of them can be egotistical, power-abusing *******s. so kudos to you :yes


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

you are my hero


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bordiga said:


> Yeah I know this is going to be controversial to some. Some may think I acted like an *******. Too be honest I think I did, but I believe it was well deserved. I don't regret a single thing I did or said.
> 
> My social anxiety is weird. 99% of the time I have trouble holding conversation and getting my opinions across. However, when I am blatantly disrespected I have no issue whatsoever on getting my thoughts and how I feel out.
> 
> ...


Get his badge number.

I had a cop pat me down after going 84 in a 65.
Get this -> I was literally on my way home (4 1/2 drive) from my father's funeral! My brother was with me and we were in a rush to get home to turn on the heat in the house. My brother turned OFF the heat when I asked him to turn it DOWN. It was off for three days and, being early February, the nights got down to near -10F/-22c. We got home and the house was at 40F. It took six hours, with the help of three space heaters and the furnace on full blast, to get it back up to room temperature.


----------



## mojow (Oct 24, 2010)

Tell me you got his badge number and you any your father put in a separate complaint


----------

